
How much traffic do you get when you write a good piece on your blog? - ianamartin
I&#x27;m building a blog engine for myself, and I&#x27;m just curious what the performance target ought to be in case I ever wrote something worth reading.<p>What does the traffic look like when you get on the front page of HN? Does anyone know about Daring Fireball? Kottke? Any other really popular link blogs?
======
exolymph
Front page of HN will lead to hundreds of concurrent visitors as long as its
up there, provided the link gets fairly high.

